# what kind of biat fish is this?



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

I was wondering what kind of fish are the small schools of bait fish that im seeing durring the late summer months along the gulf. They are about 4-7" long and almost look like a menhaiden, but there not, they dont act like pogys.. when they school up on the surface and make a poping noise, almost sounds like pop corn popping, or like a real heavy rain. I usally find them about a mile or so off the beach front durring september..


----------



## G.B. (Jul 18, 2005)

I think you are talking about threadfin herring.


----------



## fish'n (Oct 10, 2007)

I think it's a thread fin hearing but i could be wrong


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Shad ?


----------



## Lovett (Sep 20, 2005)

*Rain Minnows...?*

If balls of them sound like rain on the surface... They might be rain minnows...?


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

Atalantic bumper. http://myfwc.com/marine/fish/atlbumper.jpg

What do I when?!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*good and bad*

I've encountered both doing what you've mentioned, first is bad and second is good.

*Leatherjacket*
var sburl3755 = window.location.href; var sbtitle3755 = document.title;var sbtitle3755=encodeURIComponent("Leatherjacket"); var sburl3755=decodeURI("http://www.floridasportfishing.com/magazine/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=523"); sburl3755=sburl3755.replace(/amp;/g, "");sburl3755=encodeURIComponent(sburl3755);http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=..._content&task=view&id=523&title=Leatherjacket​ 

**

*Family Carangidae *

*Description:* body silvery, bluish above; fins yellow; rear parts of dorsal and anal fins consist of a series of finelts; spinous dorsal fin has 5 well-developed, unconnected spines; lateral line nearly straight; scales tiny, embedded; skin appears smooth

*Size:* to 30 centimeters (1 foot)

*Where found:* enters bays and estuaries, often in turbid water

*Atlantic Bumper*

var sburl3838 = window.location.href; var sbtitle3838 = document.title;var sbtitle3838=encodeURIComponent("Atlantic Bumper"); var sburl3838=decodeURI("http://www.floridasportfishing.com/magazine/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=439"); sburl3838=sburl3838.replace(/amp;/g, "");sburl3838=encodeURIComponent(sburl3838);http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=...ontent&task=view&id=439&title=Atlantic Bumper​**



*Family Carangidae *

*Description:* silvery to golden below; yellowish anal and caudal fins; conspicuous black saddle on caudal peduncle and small black area at edge of opercle; lower profile more arched than upper profile; lateral line strongly arched toward front

*Size:* to 30 centimeters (1 foot)

*Where found:* one of the most abundant inshore fishes in tropical America; commonly enters bays and estuaries


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Just a warning on the Leatherneck's anal fins...... DO NOT GET FINNED BY THEM!! A hardhead has nothing on those fins. Burns like fire!


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

roger that!!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Second That, I thought I was having a stroke one day after getting finned by one. Glad I am not the only one, I thought I was nuts and picked it up again and guess what?.They could replace tasers


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

A pair of pliers is as close as I will get to them anymore.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thats scary on that leather neck i had no idea there was any thing other than jellyfish and hard heads that could hurt ya like that


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Them little basti*&^ hurt like you know what. They are hell in a cast net.


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

To go along with your hardheads and jellys watch out for the sea robin my brother caught one one time 20 miles out of port A he asked what it was and my dad said sea robin yeh just take him off the hook well the trip was brought to an end shortly after he got finned and his hand swole up like he had a latex glove on and had blown air into it. Stayed swollen for almost 3 weeks and hurt for a solid month!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Watch out for the A Bumpers. I was using them for bait last summer for tarpon, sharks and others. They will give you a nasty puncture as well!!!!!!


----------

